# CPSM



## Retired Army Sgt (19 Jun 2000)

Has anyone other then me had a hard time getting the applications for the CPSM. It has been a bitch, I wound up going to the Communications Museum in Kingston Ontario to get them. I also found out that some of the guys are lax in joining the Royal Canadian Legion when they retire. Mr. Bobbit I‘m sorry if I sound like I‘m recruiting for the Legion, but as you know it really needs the help of the currently serving and the newly retired members regardless of who or what branch they where in. The legion is the best hope for the future of the country and the history of the service. Please don‘t put off your membership.


----------



## Red (19 Jun 2000)

Is it not true that the Legion now also allows civilian members?


----------



## madorosh (19 Jun 2000)

If guys are waiting til they retire from the Army to join the Legion, that is part of the problem, too.  Currently serving members are welcome to join, in fact, are encouraged to do so.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2000)

I have nothing against the Legion, I think it‘s an excellent organization. It certainly isn‘t off topic in my opinion to discuss it.

Since there‘s interest, can somone post the "official" process for becoming a member?

Thanks


----------



## bossi (20 Jun 2000)

Quite topical!

First of all, here‘s the Royal Canadial Legion home page:

http://www.legion.ca/

There are pages for both "Who can join", and "How to join":

Membership in The Royal Canadian Legion originates at the local branch level. There are branches in most communities across Canada and these can be found listed in the white pages of your local telephone directory under the heading "Royal Canadian Legion". With 1660 branches across Canada, the USA and Germany there are many choices and you are sure to find one that meets your needs. 

You should apply for membership by contacting the branch most convenient for you. They will assist you in completing your application form and can advise you on your eligibility status and what documentation may be required. Each branch enjoys a measure of autonomy so activities, programs and membership dues may vary from branch to branch. 

For information pertaining to the Military Member at Large Program you should contact our National office or for branches and posts in specific areas you may contact the Command or State offices.


----------

